# Good fantasy books



## Lavender (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm looking to read some fantasy books, preferably aimed at young adults. Does anyone have any reccomendations?


----------



## Map the Dragon (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, in recommending some good YA Fantasy for you, I'd have to go with these:

Dreamworld by Brian Wood (mythic scribe member Trayvian James) - I just wrote a review for this book that will be on this site soon. It truly is one of my favs in fantasy, period. And, right up there with HP for YA Fantasy.

Other YA Fantasy you might like:

Percy Jackson and the Olympians - I had a lot of fun with this series. 
The Hobbit - if you haven't already.
The Giver
Ender's Game (YA Sci-Fi)


----------



## Lavender (Jul 18, 2011)

Map the Dragon said:


> Well, in recommending some good YA Fantasy for you, I'd have to go with these:
> 
> Dreamworld by Brian Wood (mythic scribe member Trayvian James) - I just wrote a review for this book that will be on this site soon. It truly is one of my favs in fantasy, period. And, right up there with HP for YA Fantasy.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions. I've got a copy of Lord of The Rings but I haven't read it yet! The Hobbit is the first in the series, isn't it?


----------



## myrddin173 (Jul 18, 2011)

Lavender said:


> I've got a copy of Lord of The Rings but I haven't read it yet! The Hobbit is the first in the series, isn't it?



Sort of.  The stories are interrelated but they are both stand-alone's.  They are also written in very different styles The Hobbit is like a children's fairy story and the Lord of the Rings is a standard Fantasy Epic.  I would suggest reading them both though.

to continue the list

The Heir Trilogy by Cinda Williams Chima
Seven Realms Series by Cinda Williams Chima
Septimus Heap by Angie Sage
The Secrets of the Immortal Nicholas Flamel by Michael Scott <I highly recommend


----------



## Lavender (Jul 18, 2011)

myrddin173 said:


> Sort of.  The stories are interrelated but they are both stand-alone's.  They are also written in very different styles The Hobbit is like a children's fairy story and the Lord of the Rings is a standard Fantasy Epic.  I would suggest reading them both though.
> 
> to continue the list
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info and suggestions


----------



## Dante Sawyer (Jul 19, 2011)

Lavender,
You should really check out Joe the Gnarled here on Mythic. He actually posted a thread that gave a long list of good reads. Check it out.
http://mythicscribes.com/forums/novels-stories/742-fantasy-must-read-list.html
Hope you find it helpful.

-Dante


----------

